# Mike Conley Player of the Week?



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't see who could beat him out.

27.3 points
8.3 assists
3.3 rebounds
2.3 steals

Memphis has won two of three this week, all against winning opponents, with Conley dominating the fourth quarters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. That's a hell of a week. Has he been doing this sort of thing all season or just recently?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> Wow. That's a hell of a week. Has he been doing this sort of thing all season or just recently?


He's had a career year but has kicked it up a notch lately.

Had two 30+ point games in a row (after scoring only 30 once in his career before that) and then followed with a 21-4-13-4 line one game later.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With no Marc Gasol, Conley has really taken on the bulk of the play-making for this team. I, for one, didn't know he had it in him. It's really been impressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's time for the rest of the team to help him out. Memphis should be better than they are.


----------

